# Races At Park Lane Hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here Our Next 6 Races At Park Lane Hobbies During The Holiday Season First Race Is This Friday Oct 30 At 7 Pm Next Race Will Be Sunday Nov 15 At 1 Pm Next Race Will Be Friday Nov 20 At 7 Pm Next Race Will Be Saturday Dec 5 At 4 Pm Next Race Will Be Friday Dec 18 At 7 Pm And Last Race Will Be Sunday Dec 27 At 1 Pm Hope To See All The Regs There And Hope To See A Few Out Of Towners There To Entry Fee Is 10 With A 50% Payout Park Lane Hobbies In Dyer Ind 1080 Joliet Street Dyer Any Questions Please Call 219 322 1123 Ty


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, I won't be able to make it Honda


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Sorry, I won't be able to make it Honda


Me either, those crazy people have snow.. and how didi just know entry fees would be ten bucks...lol....


Coach!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Loaners will be available!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good racin today!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races*

We R Still Racing On Sunday Dec 6 Th 2009 At The Hobbie Store See U All There Darrell


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race this sun.the 27th at 1 pm!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race tommorrow hope to see some new faces, loaners will be available!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

When is the nexr Race?


----------

